# Wirebird - Modern Tele Build thread



## Parka Dez (Feb 18, 2012)

Some of you may have seen my last guitar build for my yellow super-tele. For those of you who haven't.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...77-custom-super-tele-6-string-buildstory.html

I'm not getting a second tele, hopefully in time for the US tour my band has coming up with Protest The Hero, Periphery, Jeff Loomis and Today I Caught the Plague. 

He has already started work on it. Specs and first pics below!

25.5" 6-string Tele shape with extra body contours 

Swamp Ash body, Single bound
Bolt-on construction, with a 1pc rock maple neck. 
Flamed Maple fingerboard, no inlays

Bare Knuckle Holy Diver Set.
Modern neck profile, with a flat compound radius (exact figures still to be decided)


----------



## andrx (Feb 18, 2012)

i like it


----------



## Solodini (Feb 18, 2012)

Sticking with the highlighter pantones?


----------



## youshy (Feb 18, 2012)

Fuck.

Don't tell me that this time you'll also have matching shoes.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Feb 18, 2012)

dat grain! :O


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Feb 18, 2012)

That looks awesome, Dez! The specs for this look almost identical to your last one (not that there is anything wrong with it, it just makes me curious...). I've been GASing for a tele for so long and this isn't helping


----------



## Miek (Feb 18, 2012)

The first pair made me want one of these Wirebirds bad enough, but now you might have a second one when I go to see ya? Shameful.


----------



## sk3ks1s (Feb 18, 2012)

Purple top and ash back? Approved.
In the form of a Telecaster? Very approved.


----------



## Beardyman (Feb 18, 2012)

I knew there'd be a second one of these coming soon. Good choice of colour. Interesting choice trying a HD set in this one, what was the reasoning behind that?


----------



## vansinn (Feb 18, 2012)

Most sexy heel contour for high frets access on a Tele shape. Lovely wood. I dig it 
Lucky you, with a tour like that coming up


----------



## Lirtle (Feb 18, 2012)

I think I actually need one of these. The yellow one had me gassed and now this. Damn.


----------



## Parka Dez (Feb 18, 2012)

Solodini said:


> Sticking with the highlighter pantones?



haha Better believe it.



youshy said:


> Fuck.
> 
> Don't tell me that this time you'll also have matching shoes.



I will indeed. At least white a purple....not sure about clogs.



0 Xero 0 said:


> That looks awesome, Dez! The specs for this look almost identical to your last one (not that there is anything wrong with it, it just makes me curious...). I've been GASing for a tele for so long and this isn't helping



I love the first guitar. I wanted something to have in drop D. The neck is going to be finished different. Gun stock oil and beeswax.



sk3ks1s said:


> Purple top and ash back? Approved.
> In the form of a Telecaster? Very approved.



Thanks!



Miek said:


> The first pair made me want one of these Wirebirds bad enough, but now you might have a second one when I go to see ya? Shameful.



Come say hey at the show!



Beardyman said:


> I knew there'd be a second one of these coming soon. Good choice of colour. Interesting choice trying a HD set in this one, what was the reasoning behind that?



I've tired the ones in Nolly's several times and have always love the flavour it adds. had to try them out!


----------



## Fiction (Feb 18, 2012)

Dude, Yes.


----------



## Darkstar124 (Feb 19, 2012)

Dez, your tele's are studs. You outta breed them and let us get in on that.


----------



## youshy (Mar 20, 2012)

Something new with this beast?


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Mar 20, 2012)

The Safety Fire + Telecaster = Ultra WIN


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm a jealous bastard.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 21, 2012)

I've been drooling since the last thread. Looking forward to seeing this build finished!


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Mar 21, 2012)

I was thinking it would have the green wood grain look when I saw the back, witch looks awesome.


----------



## Parka Dez (Jun 1, 2012)

This guitar is very, very nearly done. Will hopefully be ready to be christened at Download!


























Also check out these awesome shirts that will be available real soon.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 1, 2012)

looking so good man!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 1, 2012)

That's one beautiful tele.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Jun 1, 2012)

That purple is perty.


----------



## tommychains (Jun 1, 2012)

The best teles i've ever seen' hands down. I've wanted to build one like that but with a triplebucker pickup (seen on some ibanez 540's) and a floyd rose. 

okay, my idea's not traditional at all, but you get the picture.


----------



## nostealbucket (Jun 1, 2012)

Holy shit...


----------



## Hybrid138 (Jun 1, 2012)

So glad the back is natural. Looks awesome


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 1, 2012)

Holy crap that's purple!


----------



## Philip N (Jun 3, 2012)

Love it! Now gimme your blue one! 

philip


----------



## Parka Dez (Jun 14, 2012)

The guitar is now finished and I can tell you it is great. Full gallery of pics will be up soon.


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel (Jun 14, 2012)

So much win.....


----------



## ROAR (Jun 14, 2012)

23 frets?


----------



## teleofseven (Jun 14, 2012)

what's this sudden burst of telecasters here? it's seems alot of the new threads have tele build in them


----------



## bob123 (Jun 14, 2012)

What in gods name did you use to do the top color?! Looks incredible!


----------



## JamesM (Jun 14, 2012)

Mother of...


----------



## kruneh (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks HOT!
I like the nickel bridge and pickup, nice touch.

How thick is it? Looks kinda slim.
Would really love to see some more Wirebirds out there.


----------



## Levi79 (Jun 15, 2012)

That is awesome dude! Come tour in Alberta Canada so I can see her in person!


----------



## LetsMosey (Jun 16, 2012)

That's awesome! Love the flame maple board!


----------



## Parka Dez (Jun 16, 2012)

ROAR - Started off as a joke, but I like the idea of having 23....for whatever reason haha

kruneh - Yeah, it's pretty slim 2.5cm-3cm about that at a guess. Such a resonant guitar though, you would never guess!

Thanks for the other comments guys. Glad you dig it. Full gallery soon!


----------



## implicit (Jun 16, 2012)

i would do unspeakable things to that guitar.


----------



## ROAR (Jun 16, 2012)

23 looks a lot better. 
In a different way. 
I prefer it now haha


----------



## charlieshreds (Jun 16, 2012)

Is the bridge pickup nickel covered? Or white? Can't tell at all,but sweet guitar.


----------



## downburst82 (Jun 17, 2012)

That looks BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Jun 20, 2012)

I saw this on your facebook page. It looks killer! I'll definitely be getting a wirebird in the future!


----------

